# Fall Foraging



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Walnuts along with chestnuts should be starting to turn soon. Fall apples will soon be ready, along with the mullein ... the mullein flowers are about over but I need a few more leaves. 

Anyone else doing any late summer/early fall foraging?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Walnuts, chestnuts and pecans.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My pecan trees are a few years off yet ... but I do love them. (might have to check the farmers market. lol)


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> My pecan trees are a few years off yet ... but I do love them. (might have to check the farmers market. lol)


the black walnut trees in our area are starting to drop their fruit. Kinda early which tells me fall is early this year again methinks.
So gonna start collecting them. I like to use the hulls for dying yarn and fabric but be careful, those suckers can really stain your hands and clothes! lol
already collected mullein leaves and flowers. got the leaves in spring when best and pick flowers since. now they are drying up.
the mushroom called chicken of the woods didn't show up this year. not sure why.
got lamb's quarter, raspberry leaves, red clover, mallow root, yellow dock root and finally was able to find some nice burdock root.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm afraid we may not have a very good pecan crop this year due to the dry weather. Did you know you can "can" any type of nut meats? First heat the nuts in the oven for about 15 min. Place the nuts (no liquid) in heated pint jars to within 1" of top. Screw on the hot lids and pressure can for 10 min. at 10#. Yum!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Clarice! I had no idea. 

Our English walnuts and pecans are too young, but we've got a black walnut that should be dropping soon. Hickory nuts - lots of those.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I'm afraid we may not have a very good pecan crop this year due to the dry weather. Did you know you can "can" any type of nut meats? First heat the nuts in the oven for about 15 min. Place the nuts (no liquid) in heated pint jars to within 1" of top. Screw on the hot lids and pressure can for 10 min. at 10#. Yum!


wow! I didn't know that either! hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Anyone else doing any late summer/early fall foraging?


STILL picking blackberries

started picking cherries, pears, apples, plums, and peaches

waiting for buckeyes, I don't think I'm going to do acorns this year... kind of a PITA

going to gather seeds from everything in the various gardens that has 'gone to seed'

picked honey rock melons yesterday for 1/2 an hour & got to keep 3 dozen

I recently found a wild honeybee hive -- self-debating on leaving it alone, smoking it & taking some, or calling an apiary (they love influx of new genetically different queens)

killed a rattlesnake this morning, I think it hitched a ride in some car body parts I got from AZ... nobody else wants to eat it :dunno: oh well more for me  :sssh:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Got a gallon bucket full of walnuts ... with more to come. Plus the guy we get hay from has an old stand of walnuts and they don't want them. :scratch So I'm going to help myself, much like he said.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

The black walnuts are already dropping here.
I have picked and canned blackberry jam among other things. Our apples and pears are doing great this year. They look to be about a month off


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Black Walnuts, elderberries, goldenrod to start off with


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Just finished canning 12 half pints of muscadine jelly. Picked them yesterday in a gentle rain from TS Lee, sitting in the front bucket of DH's tractor to lift us up to reach them. There were tons of vines out in the woods, but most didn't have any fruit on them.

Now he is talking about building us a few trellises so we can reach them easily in the years to come.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is one heck of a Black Walnut year ... :2thumb: I'm keeping an eye out for the first chestnuts ... (I love them ... yummy)


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Huckleberries are ready in the high elevations of the Cascades.

The pear crop in Hood River is not quite all there yet, and few apples. 

On our way through, we stopped up in the mountains and picked just a little, did not have enough time to get more than enough to just make a batch of pancakes right now, but plan to go back sometime this week. I have to be careful...I am one of those people who go out, am so into my huckleberry picking and could potentially lose my way. I just love it up there, the high alpine elevation, the smell of the woods, the smell of the berries when you lean into a bush loaded with the big fat purple ones......


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

WHAT?????? no one is picking milk weed, yuuummmmmm, there GOOD!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Second big bowl of chestnuts ... but on a sad note looks like I've lost my chinquapins ...


----------

